# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Expo 2007: Demo khắc laser trên vỏ máy điện thoại di động - Logo Công ty AVA

## lehuan_138

[flash="files/expo2007/laser-logoava.swf"]width= 320 height=240[/flash]​

----------


## rocodie

khắc cho em cái.:d 
trên tay được ko anh?

----------


## greenstars_dj

ghê thiệt! cái nì khắc trên mọi thứ hả anh admin?
mà điện thoại này là kiểu nokia 6030 thì phải

----------


## trungvn2092

bạn nào có nhu cầu khắc laser thì liên hệ với mình...nếu là điện thoại thì 30k và 50k
mình ở bình dương đang chuẩn bị đưa lên thị trường những mẫu sản phẩm bắn laser...

yh : nick_nguyen86
mob: 0913.937839

----------


## penhi102

link die gần hết rồi các bác à

----------

